# Hilfe! Recovery Partition gelöscht wie wiederherstellen?



## tomek_ (15. Januar 2011)

*Hilfe! Recovery Partition gelöscht wie wiederherstellen?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab auf meinem Acer Aspire One 721 meine Recovery Partition gelöscht :\ d.h ein wiederherstellen via Alt+F10 beim Booten ist nicht mehr möglich.

Ich will exakt den Auslieferungszustand mit allen Partionen etc.

Bei Acer hab ich so eine DVD nicht gefunden..

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## mattinator (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Recovery Partition gelöscht wie wiederherstellen?*

I.d.R. kann man für ein kleines Entgeld die Recovery-Datenträger nachbestellen. Frag mal beim Acer-Support nach.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Recovery Partition gelöscht wie wiederherstellen?*

Hat das Teil denn ein DVD-laufwerk? dann kannst Du auch einfach irgendeine passende windows-CD von emand ausliehen und mit dem key, der unter dem Nbook stehen sollte, neu installieren.


----------



## Alex555 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Recovery Partition gelöscht wie wiederherstellen?*

Ist mir auch schon passiert, nur Dell legt wenigstens noch die Windows DVD standardmäßig bei, soweit ich weiss braucht du nur die Windows Dvd , ob Ultimate oder Basic egal, da nur durch den Key bestimmte Funktionen gesperrt werden (kann mich aber auch täuschen).


----------



## tomek_ (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Recovery Partition gelöscht wie wiederherstellen?*



mattinator schrieb:


> I.d.R. kann man für ein kleines Entgeld die Recovery-Datenträger nachbestellen. Frag mal beim Acer-Support nach.



klein ist gut.. 30-50€ wollen die...

hab es jetzt runtergeladen und via USB-Stick installiert.

Windows 7 Direkt Download Links

Find es echt *******, dass Acer keine DVD mit beilegt oder einen Download zur Verfügung stellt..

Vielen Dank euch.


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Recovery Partition gelöscht wie wiederherstellen?*

Wird soweit ich weiß gar nicht mehr gemacht, also nicht aufregen. Das ist halt der Trend, den Kunden abzocken/bestrafen wenn er Fehler macht.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Recovery Partition gelöscht wie wiederherstellen?*

Auch Dell fügt da standardmäßig keine CD/DVD mehr bei. Hat aber weniger mit den Herstellern, als mit MSoft zu tun. Die verlangen das, im Gegenzug snd die Lizenzen dafür halt auch was billiger


----------

